# Civil Service -- Reemployment/Academy Expiration



## capecop55 (Mar 29, 2009)

I worked for a civil service department as a full-time Police Officer for about 10 years before leaving to go to a non-profit with Special State Police powers. At the non-profit we kept up with our training through State Police. However, we didn't go to MCJTC in-service.

Unfortunately taking the risk and leaving my secure civil service job cost me. I was laid off in February at the non-proft because of the economy, restructuring, etc.

Does anyone know how long my academy certification is good for? I've heard 5 years, but does the clock start running on that when I left the civil service job or when I was laid off from the non-proft?

Or are civil service and the academy two different things?

What are my options for returning to police work? How do non civil service departments work? Just trying to figure out which road to pursue.


----------



## mgpd178 (Aug 18, 2009)

What's up? Your time started when you left your CS job. It is five years. I left my department in Mass for a Job in Florida. I am praying all the time for the laid off officers to get their jobs back so I can return. Go Sox,


----------

